# A complex Uk Fiance Visa Accommodation Question



## uzi (May 10, 2012)

Hi all
A tricky accommodation question. Here are some initial Facts 
1)I lived in the uk from sep 2008 till jan 2012...(on student first and then on Post study work permit)
2)Me and my fiance known each other from jan 2005 and have a pile of record to show genuine relationship
3)She lives with her parents and there is no space for me in her parents house  so we plan to move in togather after wedding.

Now the problem...
What we can show for accommodation as she dont have any friends or family who can help us to give permission to stay temporarily till we get wedding done and rent a flat or house.
I am thinking since i already lived in the UK before so can i use some print outs of house adds and say look we l rent a house before i fly to uk and i can stay with a friend of mine who rents a house. So will i need a letter from my friend saying i am welcome and can stay temp till i rent a house before wedding. Will the letter be suffice with proof of his address or we need to get landlord permission on this one and a letter from him?
In any case i am desperate for advice from some one who is knowledgable like Joppa  As all the docs are ready and we over looked this problem and now i am confused about it..

I will highly appreciate you comments on this guys. Please Help 

Kind Regards
Uzi


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

uzi said:


> Hi all
> A tricky accommodation question. Here are some initial Facts
> 1)I lived in the uk from sep 2008 till jan 2012...(on student first and then on Post study work permit)
> 2)Me and my fiance known each other from jan 2005 and have a pile of record to show genuine relationship
> ...


It's really not complex at all and UKBA make provsion for it. They do accept that for fiancé(e)s, accommodation is often provisional and prospective rather than actual, and couples often stay with parents, relatives or friends before they try to get a place of their own after marriage. So, as you suggest, enclose documents about living with friends up to your wedding, including a letter of offer, copy of their rental agreement showing number of rooms and occupancy level, and for your prospective marital accommodation, some rental ads in the location of your choice and within your budget, which you show in your financial information.

Read:
_Accommodation for the couple will often be prospective rather than available on arrival. The test should be that there is a reasonable prospect that adequate accommodation, that the couple own or occupy exclusively, will be available after the marriage or civil partnership has taken place. In the period before the marriage or civil partnership takes place temporary accommodation provided by relatives or friends will be acceptable._
UK Border Agency | Maintenance and accommodation (MAA)


----------



## uzi (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Joppa you saved ma Day man 
regards
Uzi


----------



## liam85 (May 24, 2012)

Hi just a question on this, I've changed my mind on the accomodation we will be staying in. We are going to stay with my mum & dad until we r married.
My mum & dad own the propery with no mortgage, so with a letter saying we are welcome to stay and detailing how many rooms and level of occupancy, what is the other documentry proof we need to provide to prove they own the house?
Is a recent council tax bill enough or will the ukba require notorised copy of deeds?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

liam85 said:


> Hi just a question on this, I've changed my mind on the accomodation we will be staying in. We are going to stay with my mum & dad until we r married.
> My mum & dad own the propery with no mortgage, so with a letter saying we are welcome to stay and detailing how many rooms and level of occupancy, what is the other documentry proof we need to provide to prove they own the house?
> Is a recent council tax bill enough or will the ukba require notorised copy of deeds?


You can get a copy of property deed from Land Registry for something like £8, and that's the simplest way to prove ownership.


----------



## uzi (May 10, 2012)

A quick question regarding accommodation.....I want to know if i will need a house inspection report and is it mandatory?....Its a 5 bed house with separate sitting room this is mentioned in the letter from the friend who will be accommodating the fiance temporarily and also the the number of people living in the house.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

uzi said:


> A quick question regarding accommodation.....I want to know if i will need a house inspection report and is it mandatory?....Its a 5 bed house with separate sitting room this is mentioned in the letter from the friend who will be accommodating the fiance temporarily and also the the number of people living in the house.


You enter property details on the application form and your friend writes a letter offering to house you. Only if UKBA is suspicious of what you say will they demand inspection report. Your friend's proof of ownership or occupation could be rental receipt,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

uzi said:


> A quick question regarding accommodation.....I want to know if i will need a house inspection report and is it mandatory?....Its a 5 bed house with separate sitting room this is mentioned in the letter from the friend who will be accommodating the fiance temporarily and also the the number of people living in the house.


Not nomally. You enter some property details (number of bedrooms, occupancy level etc), and UKBA usually take your word for it, but if they have doubt, they can demand to see an independent report.


----------

